
What CRM is currently most popular among YC companies? - IvanSologub
An interesting question was raised in our slack chat. I would also like to know the answer to it.<p>&quot;Hi guys! I have one question, which CRM is currently most popular among YC companies? or is there any YC company that provides CRM which is really cool?&quot;<p>You can answer it here or in our slack chat: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;StartupCommunity2020
======
zenincognito
Pipedrive for sales. Asana/base camp for pm. Notion /bookstack for knowledge
management.

------
urlwolf
Using text files after trying multiple CRMs and quitting in anger. It's faster
the low tech way. Also, lots of our comms are on linkedin which doesn't really
integrate well with any CRM.

------
sam_lowry_
A MySql database exposed to Microsoft Access over linked tables?

------
lewisj489
We use an in-house one

~~~
collyw
Having done a Salesforce integration, I imagine that rolling your own would be
a lot easier than working with the Salesforce API.

~~~
cameronfraser
It's not my favorite integration with but you're seriously underestimating the
amount of work that goes into a CRM.

~~~
collyw
I was well aware of the problems that the company owners were trying to solve
with Salesforce. I don't need to replicate the whole application.

